

Microsoft Ad Urges Indians Not to be Scared of Windows 8 - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_ad_urges_indians_not_be_scared_windows_731

======
jimmthang
Don't be scared, homie!

------
justinbkerr
What's to fear?

~~~
cpeterso
The headline suggested that something specific about Windows 8 was "scary" or
offensive to Indians. The article, however, just describes a Microsoft
commercial and the "scary" part is probably just the perceived complexity of
the Metro/Modern GUI.

